# Wiring diagram and lights info



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi there everybody...

I'm new to this site, and also a new Xtrail owner.
I just got my Xtrail about 3 days ago, and I LOVE IT.
I have a few questions regarding it.
Does anyone know where i can get the wiring diagram for it to install my alarm/starter ?
Also, does anyone know what type of light bulbs it use for the headlight ?
It doesn't tell you on the owner manual.

Thanks


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

result from search:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=82582&highlight=bulbs


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

I've look everywhere on the net and on this forum, still have not found wiring diagram. I want to install my alarm/starter.
Please help.


----------

